# made a mistake



## shaun-ohio (Aug 24, 2002)

today i went out and got delphi radio at best buy for my car, works great, so i decided to buy the boom box so i could have it in my home also, great boom box but i live in a mobile home and cant get no reception unless i have the antenna outdoors> my wife does not like this idea at all so looks like iam taking the boombox back, unless someone else has another idea so i can get reception instead of putting the antenna outside, thanks


----------



## pinkertonfloyd (Jun 5, 2002)

The antenna is fine outdoors, it's the same as the antenna they sell for outdoor use. Just run it through a window.


----------

